# im Bankrupt because of Uber



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.

Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.

i voluntary gave my car back to bank, 50,000 miles in 9 months most all the money went to repairs tires brakes and huge car payment so bad im now bankrupt.

Thanks Uber, Your karma will be returned by the universe in which we live. 

One day onwers of Uber will face God.

Uber knows exactly what they are doing and exactly how they are exploiting desperate people to use their cars.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about this situation, we take this very seriously. Please provide me with a trip id so I can better assist you. Thanks

By the way, Uber didnt put you in the financial situation (they didnt help either) YOU DID, OWN IT!! But it appears you still have internet access so it cant be all that bad.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

It's true, But Uber is a dishonest, almost predatory company.

Pyramid schemes, Uber and similar feed off people who are on the ropes. When you're on your last legs, you want so much to believe.

At the same time, learn and move on.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

So you kept track of your expenses and gains as any other normal person would have done to report them, right?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> So you kept track of your expenses and gains as any other normal person would have done to report them, right?


With 50K in 9 months I'm curious what his gross revenue is. I hope he subtracted all the Uber fees from his 1099. Doesn't sound right to have a $5k tax burden with enormous car payments and major repairs.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


Who did and how were your taxes done? Did you compare your 1099 reported revenue with your total deposits from Uber? Did you do the standard mileage or actual cost for deductions? What % of your wireless bill did you deduct?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hmmm sounds like someone didn't claim all of his deductions......mileage, Uber fees, booking fees, cell phone usage, part of home, hell too many to list I have been doing this for 13 years and have never ever had to pay 1 penny I actually get a very substantial refund each and every year.....sorry to read your problems


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

No way he could owe 5k after mileage,payments,maintenence,wireless service, find a good accountant you'll be happy you did.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

How did she get her 1099 so soon? Maybe actual expenses vs standard mileage deductions might be beneficial?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Probably not I have never used actual expenses vs mileage deduction in 13 years


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Who did and how were your taxes done? Did you compare your 1099 reported revenue with your total deposits from Uber? Did you do the standard mileage or actual cost for deductions? What % of your wireless bill did you deduct?


Yeah, I'm getting 85 cents per mile with a passenger in the car, and writing off 52.5 cents per mile from the moment I turn on the app and roll to the moment I get home and shut it off. I would love to have shifts where I make more than 52.5 cents per total miles driven, those are the good nights.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm not buying this is a real driver. As pointed out the 1099s aren't available yet. I suppose he knows what he made so he could estimate but you can't submit with out the 1099. Also as pointed out with all of the deductions taxes are reduced substantially. Also he has until April 15th to pay so get out there and drive until you make the $5000. He could also get an extension and set up payments with the IRS. 

If it is true it is his own fault not Ubers. We are independent contractors running our own business he didn't run his business correctly. But I'm smelling BS!


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

Sounds more like you've been scammed by your tax preparer.


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Come on man that's at least a 25k minimum dedication based on miles. How could you owe that much? You didn't see this happening before it was "too late"? Sounds like a taxi hack trying to discourage new uber drivers

Best advice,
You don't need a 50k truck to uber if you want to. You can find a 9k Hyundai and make some money. But if you aren't over extending and also like the SUV then like me, by all means get the expensive car. 

I chose to get an SUV bc I wanted one for myself, first an foremost. Biggest mistake I see people make on here is, too much car. If you can't afford the payment of the car without major rideshare income, you aren't gonna be able to afford the car. Just sayin


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Uber fees, booking fees


First time to file while driving with Uber....When you get the 1099, does it show a GROSS income (including the Uber fees, and booking fees?). Or just what Uber deposits in a driver's account, which won't include the Uber fees, and booking fees? 
Had a good day yesterday, only had 3 trips, grossed $159.64, with a net of $119.72.. Now if I could do that at least 3-4 times a week.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Hmmm sounds like someone didn't claim all of his deductions......mileage, Uber fees, booking fees, cell phone usage, part of home, hell too many to list I have been doing this for 13 years and have never ever had to pay 1 penny I actually get a very substantial refund each and every year.....sorry to read your problems


From what I've been told, it's better to simply deduct mileage instead of itemizing all the little things. A Lyft mentor said that mileage will at worst be a wash for your taxes.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

VegasR said:


> It's true, he effed up. But Uber is a dishonest, almost predatory company.


Almost ?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Hes clearly trolling but yes you should not end up with that big of a tax burden.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


sounds to me like something on your end was mismanaged. 50,000 miles in 9 months? Nothing to write off?


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

To pay $5,000 in taxes on just 50,000 miles you would have had to make almost $60,000... in just 9 months! Not sure why you'd quit if you're on pace for $80k/year.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

redd38 said:


> To pay $5,000 in taxes on just 50,000 miles you would have had to make almost $60,000... in just 9 months! Not sure why you'd quit if you're on pace for $80k/year.


And even with $60k in income you don't have the money to pay $5k in taxes, or the desire to work out a payment plan with the IRS and keep driving? Not to mention, isn't bankruptcy like a big important step for someone to take rather than work out a payment plan. I'm calling BS on this posting.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I would like to add my 2 cents;stay away from H&,R Block.They did a horrible job and gave me such a hard time about the sheer number of miles I wanted to write off.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Sounds like a taxi hack trying to discourage new uber drivers


something's very fishy here.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Isn't it a bit early to start taxes?


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


You're an independent contractor. FUBER does not take out taxes, you're supposed to set that aside. How is that anyone else's fault but yours?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


How did you do your taxes? Uber has not yet released 1099 forms by all reports.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> And even with $60k in income you don't have the money to pay $5k in taxes, or the desire to work out a payment plan with the IRS and keep driving? Not to mention, isn't bankruptcy like a big important step for someone to take rather than work out a payment plan. I'm calling BS on this posting.


Didn't you read the OPs post. he spent all $60,000 he made in that 9 month period on maintenance, like tires and such, that's why he didn't have $5k left over for his taxes! Ubering is expensive man!


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Didn't you read the OPs post. he spent all $60,000 he made in that 9 month period on maintenance, like tires and such, that's why he didn't have $5k left over for his taxes! Ubering is expensive man!


I have done complete auto rebuilds for under 60K. OK, Jeeps but still...


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Didn't you read the OPs post. he spent all $60,000 he made in that 9 month period on maintenance, like tires and such, that's why he didn't have $5k left over for his taxes! Ubering is expensive man!


Oh i forgot. My tires cost $20k, each. But they're a write off. I guess he forgot that part. Lol


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

great question, will the 1099 form have on total made, also total uber fees???


----------



## pitflyer (Dec 22, 2016)

I know Uber sends the 1099 which includes all their fees and you subtract it out.. but wouldn't it be easier for drivers who keep track of net pay to just subtract mileage costs from net pay and call it a day?

For example I keep track that on Dec 1 I got paid $20 net from Uber and $15 from Lyft. That's after their fees. Then I know from hurdler I drove 50 miles that day. So that's like $25 in standard mileage deduction and I should be taxed on $10 that day.. repeat for every other day.

Any obvious problem with my approach? That way I don't care about Uber or Lyft paperwork and it's all legit.. the money is exactly what they paid me minus my unreimbursed milage supported by the app (and Google timeline)


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.


You need to visit a real tax professional (not an H&R Block in a strip mall) I had the IRS send my a bill for 2k for some income that I handled properly. He got it down to $300. And it was one morning of paperwork and cost $150.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I'm not buying this is a real driver. As pointed out the 1099s aren't available yet. I suppose he knows what he made so he could estimate but you can't submit with out the 1099. Also as pointed out with all of the deductions taxes are reduced substantially. Also he has until April 15th to pay so get out there and drive until you make the $5000. He could also get an extension and set up payments with the IRS.
> 
> If it is true it is his own fault not Ubers. We are independent contractors running our own business he didn't run his business correctly. But I'm smelling BS!


You may not get tax deduction for car loan payment only interest. Tax accountants cost money. at 85 cents per mile - 25% driver is not making much. 25,000 gross after gas leaves around $5000 tax due between state and federal, do the math.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> From what I've been told, it's better to simply deduct mileage instead of itemizing all the little things. A Lyft mentor said that mileage will at worst be a wash for your taxes.


wrong always itemize, with uber your expenses are too complex


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

105398 said:


> You need to visit a real tax professional (not an H&R Block in a strip mall) I had the IRS send my a bill for 2k for some income that I handled properly. He got it down to $300. And it was one morning of paperwork and cost $150.


very Very wrong tax prep around $700 for year round quater filings mabey more.

You should be filing quarterly for proper compliance????


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Ironically, I don't think you can make enuff to owe taxes...lol


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

driver5000 said:


> very Very wrong tax prep around $700 for year round quater filings mabey more.
> 
> You should be filing quarterly for proper compliance????


And this is why I see so many brand new nice cars doing uber.

You can't fix uber. 50000 miles to generate 25k in income is a wash in taxes buddy. You jumped the gun getting rid of your uber exscalade.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Re=file your taxes with a proper accountant and the government will owe you 5k


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Sorry to hear about this situation, we take this very seriously. Please provide me with a trip id so I can better assist you. Thanks
> 
> By the way, Uber didnt put you in the financial situation (they didnt help either) YOU DID, OWN IT!! But it appears you still have internet access so it cant be all that bad.


what a nasty reply.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Don't Turn Around said:


> what a nasty reply.


I disagree! 

FIRST, I don't believe this story, because you've never heard a story like this before and there are different avenues to pursue before going as drastic as BANKRUPT (perhaps he meant BROKE, not BANKRUPT). People are smarter when it comes to their money and taxes and seek opportunities to pay as little as possible to the government.

SECOND, if you were that careless with your taxes, yes, you did it, you own it! The IRS allows for payment options if you can't pay the full amount. No mention was made of that, so was an attempt even made to get to that point. That would alleviate this so called "BANKRUPT SITUATION".

THIRD, if it were you or me, we made our bed, now we lay in it and we'd find the best solution that works for us - revisiting the entire situation with a professional tax accountant, not coming on the forum. This is more serious than posting on the forum. Resolve it, then post and tell us how you wiggled your way out of paying the 5k. Give us the whole story with good helpful results that we can all benefit from.

As far as him still having internet, I think SurgeWarrior made that comment just trying to put a little humor after being very direct with his post. So, Mr. Don't Turn Around, let's be friends! lol


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't Turn Around said:


> i'm smelling u work for uber


What? Why would that make you think I work for Uber?


----------



## JAnightrider (Jun 25, 2015)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. As i told Uber in the Survey that they asked" what improvement can Uber do for driver".I told Uber withhold a percentage of our weekly earnings and MATCH IT.and give us at the end of year to help with taxes and car maintenance. It is of GREAT IMPORTANCE.


----------



## JAnightrider (Jun 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear. As i told Uber in the Survey that they asked" what improvement can Uber do for driver".I told Uber withhold a percent of our weekly earnings and MATCH IT.and give us at the end of year to help with taxes and car maintenance. It is of GREAT IMPORTANCE.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Seems to me a lot of folks aren't taking all their deductions. Hell, based on the info on the partner, umm sorry driver dashboard my deductions were $500 more than my Uber earnings. 

If you owe money on Uber earnings, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

This doesn't pass the sniff test.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

JAnightrider said:


> Sorry to hear. As i told Uber in the Survey that they asked" what improvement can Uber do for driver".I told Uber withhold a percent of our weekly earnings and MATCH IT.and give us at the end of year to help with taxes and car maintenance. It is of GREAT IMPORTANCE.


Do you hate your life or something? Otherwise why would you loan Uber your money for a year?


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


Any money we make we're glad to make. And like you said, after bills, expenses, repairs, etc. No one is even thinking about putting X amount aside for taxes.

Sorry you're going through this. Good luck.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JAnightrider said:


> Sorry to hear. As i told Uber in the Survey that they asked" what improvement can Uber do for driver".I told Uber withhold a percentage of our weekly earnings and MATCH IT.and give us at the end of year to help with taxes and car maintenance. It is of GREAT IMPORTANCE.


No employer in the US withholds your taxes then matches it... this isn't a 401k...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

driver5000 said:


> You may not get tax deduction for car loan payment only interest. Tax accountants cost money. at 85 cents per mile - 25% driver is not making much. 25,000 gross after gas leaves around $5000 tax due between state and federal, do the math.


OK, here is the Uber Tax Time Math:
50,000 Uber miles at standard deduction .54/mile or $27,000 deduction from gross income, forget gas receipts/accountants, use Turbo Tax and an odometer logbook!

not that 1099's are available yet to actually "do" your taxes!


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> this isn't a 401k...


PRICELESS!


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

The OP story is ?? however I guess it may be possible despite the oddity, however that would indicate the OP leaving out key details. 

Realistically to just get that on UBER and have that much in repairs... probably not driving a new car but would have to be to turn it back in... unless they bought used and got a crap car in which case, not Uber's fault.

I'm betting IF this is true they have other "income" they aren't telling us about.

I use quotes to indicate "income" that may never have been seen. For instance, if you buy a car for $50,000 and "turn it in" and they can only auction it for $30,000 and they write off the $20,000 then that $20,000 is considered "income" which is taxable.

However, it's next to impossible for me to believe any car company has turned around and written off bad debt in such a short time, would more likely be trying to collect so they can show a court they were unable to collect to try to get a judgment and garnish wages, ect, before ever writing down that debt.

(At very least they's have shopped it wround to collection companies and factoring companies first.)

So IF there is "income" from forgiven debt, it's probably from bad debt issues that occured before this year and before UBER.


It's also unlikely they have a 1099 yet, considering one poster pointed out, they haven't been produced yet. I guess they could have gone to trip history and added everything up... but I'm guessing someone who can't figure out itemizing or at least using a mileage deduction has that figured out either.



I'm gonna look at this as possible, but not just with the given details, not plausible in any form.

Meaning it's possible for me to get hit by a meteor seconds after winning the lottery on my way home from the hospital recovering from injuries sustained in a failed parachute jump. However the qualifications for it to exist seem to make it something that could, but never would, happen.

If this person and situation exists, it's because someone completely down on their luck and absolutely desperate already decided to get their "side hustle on" and thought they could dig themselves out of disaster by driving for UBER full time.... which isn't just possible


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Blunt and straightforward, I love those two in the same sentence. No sugar coating at all.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Sorry to hear about this situation, we take this very seriously. Please provide me with a trip id so I can better assist you. Thanks
> 
> By the way, Uber didnt put you in the financial situation (they didnt help either) YOU DID, OWN IT!! But it appears you still have internet access so it cant be all that bad.


He could be online in Starbucks, McDonalds or a library. It might be Darwinism but Uber is still amoral & predatory.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

driver5000 said:


> wrong always itemize, with uber your expenses are too complex


I've done my taxes as an Uber driver for two years (2016 1099 not available or it would be three years) the IRS Standard mileage deduction has always beat interest, gas receipts, home office, car washes, mints, water, cell phone, gum, insurance, accidents and maintenance combined.

Keep a Logbook!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Sueron said:


> First time to file while driving with Uber....When you get the 1099, does it show a GROSS income (including the Uber fees, and booking fees?). Or just what Uber deposits in a driver's account, which won't include the Uber fees, and booking fees?
> Had a good day yesterday, only had 3 trips, grossed $159.64, with a net of $119.72.. Now if I could do that at least 3-4 times a week.


Yes, Uber sends you a 1099 for ALL the money UBER collected not what you got paid. You need to add up all of your deposits and subtract the difference on your taxes under costs or fees or something like that. Sorry, can't remember exact what the line was. The .54/mile is an additional, separate deduction.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Yes, Uber sends you a 1099 for ALL the money UBER collected not what you got paid. You need to add up all of your deposits and subtract the difference on your taxes under costs or fees or something like that. Sorry, can't remember exact what the line was. The .54/mile is an additional, separate deduction.


or just FIND AN ACCOUNTANT WHO HAS THE ANSWERS YOU'RE LOOKING FOR. YOU CAN'T AVOID THAT AND WOULD BE SILLY IF YOU DID. YOU HAVE TO FIND AN ACCOUNT. _sorry if I raised my voice.... When you get audited for not getting an accountant, don't drop our names as your source of information._


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

To the OP:
If you own the car, 50,000 miles is a $27,000 write off. There's no way you owe $5000.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There's no way you owe $5000.


Is that a nice way of calling B.S. on this too? lol


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

i downloaded a copy of my 2016 tax thing from uber. it says (On Trip Mileage 2 1419.14 mi.) my log shows almost triple this miles. Do we really drive that many dead miles? Or is my odometer broken lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile,Globalist Transhumanists build Satan's throne on Earth.
If he does not exist they will create him.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

driver5000 said:


> wrong always itemize, with uber your expenses are too complex


You are saying everyone who says to use the standard mileage rate is wrong, yet using actual expenses, you wind up owing $5000 on $25000 "gross after gas?" Gross is before deducting expenses, whether actual or mileage.

Write down the results of the following computations:

1. Add up your actual deposits for the year. That is your gross. $------

2. Multiply $0.54 X the total business miles. $-----

3. Then figure the percentage of business vs personal mileage. ----%

4. Multiply that % X the total loan interest you paid in 2016. $-----

5. Add together the results from 2 & 4 = $-----

6. Subtract line 5 from line 1 = $-----

That amount is a rough estimate of your net profit, before any deductions for other expenses like cell phone business use, etc. That profit would then be used to figure FICA if it's $400 or more, and also added to your other income, if any. You also get personal exemptions, etc.
I think you have either been given some bad advice, or haven't given us all the facts/accurate income figures, or you are winging this on your own without understanding self employment taxes.
I use a CPA who charges me only about $400 for what I'm guessing may be a more complicated return than you will have, especially if your only income is from Uber/Lyft.
Finally, filing BK now will not discharge this tax bill, only delinquent taxes from two or three years ago.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I have no problem itemizing... 0 0 0 0 0n 0 0 0 0


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

SmokestaXX said:


> Ironically, I don't think you can make enuff to owe taxes...lol


Agreed Now You Know why im bankrupt.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> So you kept track of your expenses and gains as any other normal person would have done to report them, right?


Absolute believe me their is no profit at .68 cents per mile operating a vehicle in the city of los Angeles.

Your pay is 85 cents per mile menus 25% fee= less than 68 cents per mile. Your loosing money. Wait until your car needs repair and we will talk.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

My CPA advised me that mileage deductions is the way to go versus itemized expenses. Less to track, less receipts to have to track.. and he said more times than not, the mileage deductions will be greater than using expenses.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

I feel more stupid from reading this thread.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tnasty said:


> I would like to add my 2 cents;stay away from H&,R Block.They did a horrible job and gave me such a hard time about the sheer number of miles I wanted to write off.


The problem with H&R Block is that they (certainly used to, assume still do) say that they'll pay the penalties and interest if their mistake means you get in trouble for underpaying.

So they're very conservative and don't want you audited. It's why they don't want you to claim any mileage until you actually arrive at your first pickup, which to me is CLEARLY wrong IMO. If nothing else there is certainly a good argument to be made for deducting those miles, at least until the IRS updates their rules to accommodate TNCs. If you get a ping and drive to it how is that not work?

Anyway, they just want to never have to pay out. But it's better to deduct what you believe after research is legal IMO. Be careful, but not TOO conservative.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I claim 100℅ commercial milage and have never been audited.
After all, who would drive a cab for pleasure? That's what Uber Hobbyists are for


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

pitflyer said:


> I know Uber sends the 1099 which includes all their fees and you subtract it out.. but wouldn't it be easier for drivers who keep track of net pay to just subtract mileage costs from net pay and call it a day?
> 
> For example I keep track that on Dec 1 I got paid $20 net from Uber and $15 from Lyft. That's after their fees. Then I know from hurdler I drove 50 miles that day. So that's like $25 in standard mileage deduction and I should be taxed on $10 that day.. repeat for every other day.
> 
> Any obvious problem with my approach? That way I don't care about Uber or Lyft paperwork and it's all legit.. the money is exactly what they paid me minus my unreimbursed milage supported by the app (and Google timeline)


The obvious problem is that's not how the IRS requires you do it.

Never mind logistical issues like if your mileage is more than you made. Do you carry over the negative? Plus none of this will work for the tax form. So there's no way to actually file it that way. And I'm guessing you don't have a clue about self employment tax?

However, that's academic. You HAVE to have a mileage log with the actual odometer readings. Period. That's what the IRS requires. And you HAVE to use their forms.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I've done my taxes as an Uber driver for two years (2016 1099 not available or it would be three years) the IRS Standard mileage deduction has always beat interest, gas receipts, home office, car washes, mints, water, cell phone, gum, insurance, accidents and maintenance combined.
> 
> Keep a Logbook!


Mints, water, gum, cell phone are deductible on top of mileage. Mileage just covers the car expenses. But why buy the first 3 unless they're for you?

All of your Halloween candy, mints and gum in flavors you prefer, water stock in case of hurricanes, etc. should now be "uber pax supplies" btw. Let the IRS try to prove it wasn't handed out to pax. Bought a new umbrella to keep in the car? For the pax. Fire extinguisher? For the pax. First aid kit? For the pax....


----------



## newubernoob007 (Dec 5, 2016)

This story is bull crap, I'm an actual CPA. IRS is not even processing returns right now, some software such as Turbo Tax and HR Block will allow you to submit the returns but IRS is not processing jack squat. They are preparing for the wave of returns coming in Feb. BS story, sorry. Furthermore; find a good accountant, bookkeeper, because if the software you used is telling you that you owe $5k in taxes and you drove 50k miles and had several thousand dollars of repairs, something is wrong.


----------



## 35 sandcastles (Dec 27, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> wrong always itemize, with uber your expenses are too complex


Wut


----------



## 35 sandcastles (Dec 27, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> Absolute believe me their is no profit at .68 cents per mile operating a vehicle in the city of los Angeles.
> 
> Your pay is 85 cents per mile menus 25% fee= less than 68 cents per mile. Your loosing money. Wait until your car needs repair and we will talk.


But......

if you're losing money.....

how can you owe $5k to the taxman if you've properly calculated your taxable income/losses?

What am I missing here?

.....Besides the obvious, that this is a troll post


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


Did you deduct mileage?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


Don't feel so bad I owe $ 24000 in taxes from being self-employed for several years in low paying professions and cannot pay my taxes . I call the IRS and ask them to place me on a non collectible status. this will stop the wolves from barking at your door. I do it every year


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I've done my taxes as an Uber driver for two years (2016 1099 not available or it would be three years) the IRS Standard mileage deduction has always beat interest, gas receipts, home office, car washes, mints, water, cell phone, gum, insurance, accidents and maintenance combined.
> 
> Keep a Logbook!


Yes I agree but home office is separate and can be claimed as well as mileage deduction.also cell phone is separate and so can tolls special clothing and believe it or not car washes the mileage deduction is only for maintenance and or wear and tear....13 years filing on a 1099...I sorta know............actually you can claim ANYTHING that affects your bottom line.....I very very rarely ever have to pay anything last 13 years.....and with wife working we get all she paid in plus a substantial amount more last year alone I had over $30k I write offs..with lease fee c.c. processing fee and mileage and prep fees cuz I replaced cab plus other things I could claim


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> Agreed Now You Know why im bankrupt.


You've missed the irony & facts of the matter. Good luck to you.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

SmokestaXX said:


> You've missed the irony & facts of the matter. Good luck to you.


Like the fact you can't efile for another week!

Or we don't have Uber 1099's to "file" yet?


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> From what I've been told, it's better to simply deduct mileage instead of itemizing all the little things. A Lyft mentor said that mileage will at worst be a wash for your taxes.


Wrong.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

You don't have to have your 1099 in hand to do your taxes with Turbo Tax or similar programs. Just total up your deposits from Uber/Lyft to have a gross profit number to work with as you apply your deductible expenses. In fact, T/T won't allow you to file, instead giving you a date when the return will be accepted.
Also, the OP didn't say she had "filed" but rather that she "did" her taxes. In another post I suggested that she may not have been accurate, however.
I have multiple 1099s coming, for investment accounts as well as IC work, but knowing the numbers that should be on each one, based on my own record keeping, I have been able to use T/T to get a pretty good idea of what I will owe, subject to confirming those numbers.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

hangarcat said:


> Wrong.


Can you expand on that, please?


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Sorry to hear about this situation, we take this very seriously. Please provide me with a trip id so I can better assist you. Thanks
> 
> By the way, Uber didnt put you in the financial situation (they didnt help either) YOU DID, OWN IT!! But it appears you still have internet access so it cant be all that bad.


tax advisor time and not h & r block.... I lose money every year because of uber and get a good return.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

shiftydrake said:


> Yes I agree but home office is separate and can be claimed as well as mileage deduction.also cell phone is separate and so can tolls special clothing and believe it or not car washes the mileage deduction is only for maintenance and or wear and tear....13 years filing on a 1099...I sorta know............actually you can claim ANYTHING that affects your bottom line.....I very very rarely ever have to pay anything last 13 years.....and with wife working we get all she paid in plus a substantial amount more last year alone I had over $30k I write offs..with lease fee c.c. processing fee and mileage and prep fees cuz I replaced cab plus other things I could claim


Uber/Lyft drivers would be hard pressed to substantiate a deduction for special clothing. Does your contract require that you wear clothes that are not suitable for normal use? A generic shirt/trousers are just that, in the eyes of the IRS. Perhaps a shirt with a company logo sewn on would be allowed.
The home office rules are complicated, and you open a can of worms if you own the home and go to sell it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm sure it's probably already been pointed out but:

1. With 50,000 miles you should have a $25,000+ tax deduction. 
2. The IRS will allow you to set up an automatic payment plan for any amount under $10,000 (in fact I think it might be $25k now).


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm sure it's probably already been pointed out but:
> 
> 1. With 50,000 miles you should have a $25,000+ tax deduction.
> 2. The IRS will allow you to set up an automatic payment plan for any amount under $10,000 (in fact I think it might be $25k now).


But the OP insists that deducting actual expenses is better....


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Also, the OP didn't say she had "filed" but rather that she "did" her taxes. In


Na

The OP was caught clearly trolling. Their story is fiction


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


As one other poster mentioned, bankruptcy does not help you deal with your 5k tax bill, it will survive the bk. Did you file for chapter 7 or 13?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I think what the OP is saying is something like:

" I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore! "

So Bankruptcy reference is just code for Ant don't wanna be Ant no more.

He/She hasn't filed taxes yet. Just lamenting over Uberdom life in general.

Or I could be wrong.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SCdave said:


> I think what the OP is saying is something like:
> 
> " I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore! "
> 
> ...


Well, she did say she voluntarily returned her financed car, so she's apparently been hit pretty hard financially. There's no question she is frustrated, but I think her tax situation is likely not as bad as she thinks.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Well, she did say she voluntarily returned her financed car, so she's apparently been hit pretty hard financially. There's no question she is frustrated, but I think her tax situation is likely not as bad as she thinks.


You seem to Find it difficult to simply understand that the Uber pay rate in Los angles is 85 cents(POOL) .90 X per mile. Next is menus 25% leaving less than 68 cents per mile. before gas cost. after gas not much left.

SORRY BUT RUNNING A CAR FOR LESS THAN 68 CENTS PER MILE THAN PAYING FOR GAS IN LOS ANGLES TRAFFIC DONT LEAVE MUCH PROFIT.
NEXT COMES REPAIRS WEAR AND TEAR ON CAR. REPAIRING CARS IS NOT FREE, SO DO THE MATH AND SPEAK THE TRUTH, IT IS A HUGE LOSS NOT GAIN.

YES IF YOUR DESPERATE AND NEED CASH IT MIGHT LOOK GOOD, THATS UNTIL YOU NEED BRAKES, TIRES,STARTER,BALL JOINTS,EXHAUST.

AT $2.50 PER MILE YOUR OKAY AT 64 CENTS PER MILE GROSS PAY YOUR LOOSING BIG MONEY. THATS REALITY.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

driver5000 said:


> You seem to Find it difficult to simply understand that the Uber pay rate in Los angles is 85 cents(POOL) .90 X per mile. Next is menus 25% leaving less than 68 cents per mile. before gas cost. after gas not much left.
> 
> SORRY BUT RUNNING A CAR FOR LESS THAN 68 CENTS PER MILE THAN PAYING FOR GAS IN LOS ANGLES TRAFFIC DONT LEAVE MUCH PROFIT.
> NEXT COMES REPAIRS WEAR AND TEAR ON CAR. REPAIRING CARS IS NOT FREE, SO DO THE MATH AND SPEAK THE TRUTH, IT IS A HUGE LOSS NOT GAIN.
> ...


You just said it yourself, "don't leave much profit" and, "it's a huge loss, not a gain." So that begs the question, how do you find yourself owing five grand when operating at a loss? If you don't want to pay a professional, get Turbo Tax Deluxe on CD (Costco has it for $39.95 thru 1/31) and let the program walk you through it.

I'm not taking issue with your statements regarding the general profitability of Uber/Lyft, (see my signature- I drive private clients in their cars) I'm only trying to point out that, provided you have posted factual information, your tax bill is virtually impossible. For example, using the standard mileage rate and 50k business miles, you could deduct from your gross income $27,000 on which you would not be taxed. In another post I gave you some simple math to get a rough idea of your net (taxable) profit. Please give it a try.

Depending how the lender handles the repo, and how much their loss is when it is sold, you may have to declare their loss as imputed income if you don't pay them back. That could affect your taxes for 2017, if it takes place this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2015)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


This post sounds phishy to me. Standard deduction then exemptions for each household member BEFORE Schedule C. Then either itemize or take mileage deduction times one half of .35 for self employment tax. So working backwards and maybe you don't have another job means you would have had to pull
$9000 base (standard deduction plus 1 exemption) and then for a $5 k tax would have had to have made net $78,000. Taxes don't start until after the poverty line of $12,500. SO, $12.5 K plus $9 K plus $53K(57 cents per mile times the 50K miles you said you pulled is $28000 off of your gross pay or $28000 worth of car expenses you failed to elaborate which method you chose) is more than $75,000 driving for UBER.
If you this is your scenario then I AINT sorry for ya.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You just said it yourself, "don't leave much profit" and, "it's a huge loss, not a gain." So that begs the question, how do you find yourself owing five grand when operating at a loss? If you don't want to pay a professional, get Turbo Tax Deluxe on CD (Costco has it for $39.95 thru 1/31) and let the program walk you through it.
> 
> I'm not taking issue with your statements regarding the general profitability of Uber/Lyft, (see my signature- I drive private clients in their cars) I'm only trying to point out that, provided you have posted factual information, your tax bill is virtually impossible. For example, using the standard mileage rate and 50k business miles, you could deduct from your gross income $27,000 on which you would not be taxed. In another post I gave you some simple math to get a rough idea of your net (taxable) profit. Please give it a try.
> 
> Depending how the lender handles the repo, and how much their loss is when it is sold, you may have to declare their loss as imputed income if you don't pay them back. That could affect your taxes for 2017, if it takes place this year.


All very complex, depends if you file as business, all these things cost money, accountants dont work free, the huge tax bill is part of the loss. did the business it self separate from the person loose money? was i an an employee of my own business that was a corp and also used uber?

issue is straight forward books what comes in what goes out, No You can not write off car loan payment, only intrest, better to rent car or lease car.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> All very complex, depends if you file as business, all these things cost money, accountants dont work free, the huge tax bill is part of the loss.





[email protected] said:


> This post sounds phishy to me. Standard deduction then exemptions for each household member BEFORE Schedule C. Then either itemize or take mileage deduction times one half of .35 for self employment tax. So working backwards and maybe you don't have another job means you would have had to pull
> $9000 base (standard deduction plus 1 exemption) and then for a $5 k tax would have had to have made net $78,000. Taxes don't start until after the poverty line of $12,500. SO, $12.5 K plus $9 K plus $53K(57 cents per mile times the 50K miles you said you pulled is $28000 off of your gross pay or $28000 worth of car expenses you failed to elaborate which method you chose) is more than $75,000 driving for UBER.
> If you this is your scenario then I AINT sorry for ya.


No two tax returns are identical and really your personal business.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


Annnnnnnd, I call total BS.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

driver5000 said:


> All very complex, depends if you file as business, all these things cost money, accountants dont work free, the huge tax bill is part of the loss. did the business it self separate from the person loose money? was i an an employee of my own business that was a corp and also used uber?
> 
> issue is straight forward books what comes in what goes out, No You can not write off car loan payment, only intrest, better to rent car or lease car.


So what are you looking for here? You bad mouth driving for Uber, which is fine, but you don't seem to have a clue as to the tax ramifications of IC driving. We have tried to help, and you keep repeating the same drivel. Why do you continue to argue when we have shown you simple ways to fix your return, yet you won't even try?

It is indeed a business- your own. You are not a corporation or an employee. You are self employed. You are making things more complicated than they need to be. No one is saying you can write off your car payments. Do you know the meaning of the term "red herring?"

Yes, tax professionals cost money, but when weighed against the $5000 taxes due you have come up with, a pro would be a bargain. That tax bill is not part of the business loss, if it even exists, but instead is your personal income tax.
SMH.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Crunching my numbers, I made too much damn money, kept my deadmiles way too low... and will be owing taxes. Lol. #UberDriverThatMakesMoneyProblems


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This post sounds phishy to me. Standard deduction then exemptions for each household member BEFORE Schedule C. Then either itemize or take mileage deduction times one half of .35 for self employment tax. So working backwards and maybe you don't have another job means you would have had to pull
> $9000 base (standard deduction plus 1 exemption) and then for a $5 k tax would have had to have made net $78,000. Taxes don't start until after the poverty line of $12,500. SO, $12.5 K plus $9 K plus $53K(57 cents per mile times the 50K miles you said you pulled is $28000 off of your gross pay or $28000 worth of car expenses you failed to elaborate which method you chose) is more than $75,000 driving for UBER.
> If you this is your scenario then I AINT sorry for ya.


It's $0.54 for the SMR when figuring taxes for 2016.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

driver5000 said:


> No two tax returns are identical and really your personal business.


Yes I agree no two returns for TNC are likely to be the same. As for being your personal business, you started this thread by declaring that you had done your taxes and that you owe $5000, which you cannot pay. And now are we to infer that you are annoyed because we are discussing your personal business?


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Here in Maine, UberX drivers get paid $0.75 per mile (with a passenger). IRS rate is $0.54 per mile deduction.

Figure in dead-miles too... Around here, I have about 50% more dead miles than actual miles...

50 miles with pax pay = $37.50
75 dead miles (driving to pickup and driving back from dropoff)
Total mileage 125 miles... IRS rate: $67.50

Therefore driving for UberX should actually reduce what you owe because you didnt earn any money! You paid to work. UberX is not an income, it's an expense.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Didn't you read the OPs post. he spent all $60,000 he made in that 9 month period on maintenance, like tires and such, that's why he didn't have $5k left over for his taxes! Ubering is expensive man!


How did he spent 60 k on maintaing a car in 9 months he could have bought a brand spanking new car with nice ace warranty with less than 60 k


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Mido toyota said:


> How did he spent 60 k on maintaing a car in 9 months he could have bought a brand spanking new car with nice ace warranty with less than 60 k


cause he's full of shit?


----------



## AichBeeUber (Jan 9, 2017)

I think its possible a lot of this is true. Go with me on this for a moment:

1. Perhaps in 2015 (not 2016) OP did driving for Uber.

2. Early 2016, Uber sends the 1099. OP doesnt understand what it means, or maybe it went to the wrong address, IDK.

3. In April, OP files his 1040 for his fast food or dog sitting gig. Employer withholds taxes, and OP might have even got a refund! 

4. Sometime around June, IRS sends a Notice of Estimated Tax (or w/e its called). Uber would have sent the copy to the IRS with OPs SSN tracking to it. Once the OP doesnt list the 1099 it gets flagged. If you dont respond to this notice, you've 'agreed' to the estimate.

Now the 1099 will not have any reference to the deductions. Only the gross income. 

5. IRS will send Notice of Deficiency. This is the Certified Mail version. Its the last time youll get a chance to respond. Following this, all hell breaks loose. They can garner your wages, or your bank accounts. And its all done automatically.

Before you know it, you 'owe' the IRS. A lot. 

Its never too late. Tax agents are not bad people, they just have a job to do. Theyll generally accept a payment plan. Theyll defer. Theyll forgive a little if you are destitute. Youll probably need to refile your taxes with the deductions. Youll also end up paying some penalties and interest. 

But depending on where you are, you cannot just ignore their notices and these things do not go away on their own. 

Note: I am not an accountant or a tax lawyer.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> I disagree!
> 
> FIRST, I don't believe this story, because you've never heard a story like this before and there are different avenues to pursue before going as drastic as BANKRUPT (perhaps he meant BROKE, not BANKRUPT). People are smarter when it comes to their money and taxes and seek opportunities to pay as little as possible to the government.
> 
> ...


You are not making any profit at the rate of o.85 cent per mile - 25%-gas-vechile deprecation, very simple. If your car is working well now guarnteed it will need repair before the next 25,000 miles, than we can talk after driver pays repairs ect no money left.

Uber X LA = 0.90 per mile-25%=0.67 per mile gross pay rate


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

AichBeeUber said:


> I think its possible a lot of this is true. Go with me on this for a moment:
> 
> 1. Perhaps in 2015 (not 2016) OP did driving for Uber.
> 
> ...


Uber was never meant to be an employer, it is exactly as is said, Ride Share, if Person needs a few extra dollars for some pocket change, than it can be a fun type hobby/keepbusy thing do do. My dear friend thier is no cash profit operating a vechile transporting passangers in los angeles at 0.63 cents per mile - gasoline do the math.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

driver5000 said:


> You are not making any profit at the rate of o.85 cent per mile - 25%-gas-vechile deprecation, very simple. If your car is working well now guarnteed it will need repair before the next 25,000 miles, than we can talk after driver pays repairs ect no money left.
> 
> Uber X LA = 0.90 per mile-25%=0.67 per mile gross pay rate


Okay then, I'm going to ask you one more time: if you aren't making a profit, why do you insist that you owe $5000 in income taxes? That can't be from rideshare if you are doing the computations correctly. You are missing something, or we don't have the full story. If all your income is from rideshare and you simply deduct the SMR, your tax liability should be nominal, if not zero. That's all we have been trying to tell you this entire thread.

Your argument about when someone else's car will have need for repairs is irrelevant- another red herring. It has nothing to with your tax situation. And BTW, in case it hasn't dawned on you yet, you can't put the blame on Uber for "not witholding taxes." You are an independent contractor. There is no requirement for Uber or anyone else to withold taxes from IC payments. Apparently you are in way over your head in several areas when it comes to being self employed.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> You are not making any profit at the rate of o.85 cent per mile - 25%-gas-vechile deprecation, very simple. If your car is working well now guarnteed it will need repair before the next 25,000 miles, than we can talk after driver pays repairs ect no money left.
> 
> Uber X LA = 0.90 per mile-25%=0.67 per mile gross pay rate


This might blow your mind, but there are many cars that can make 25,000 without needing major repair. In fact, I've seen cars go 200,000 without major repairs.

Will some of us have the unfortunate luck of getting a car that craps out sooner than it should, yea, but most cars are reliable well past 25,000 miles as long as you keep up with regular maintenance. 25,000 of Ubering in 1 year versus 25,000 of Commuting to work for 2 years... the car doesn't really know the difference in those miles.

To assume every single driver will face issues after just 25,000 miles is pessimism to the extreme. Based on my average earnings, after 25,000 miles I'll earn $30,000. Whatever major repair is needed, I think I'll be fine. Yes, I earn well more than $1 a mile. If you only drive when X is not surging, you are doing something wrong and it makes it clear why you're currently failing...

Even if you are only earning $0.75 a mile, that's still $18,750. More than enough to buy a new vehicle if you needed to with those earnings. Even half of that is enough to buy a decent, cheap Uber vehicle.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> This might blow your mind, but there are many cars that can make 25,000 without needing major repair. In fact, I've seen cars go 200,000 without major repairs.
> 
> Will some of us have the unfortunate luck of getting a car that craps out sooner than it should, yea, but most cars are reliable well past 25,000 miles as long as you keep up with regular maintenance. 25,000 of Ubering in 1 year versus 25,000 of Commuting to work for 2 years... the car doesn't really know the difference in those miles.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Sueron said:


> First time to file while driving with Uber....When you get the 1099, does it show a GROSS income (including the Uber fees, and booking fees?). Or just what Uber deposits in a driver's account, which won't include the Uber fees, and booking fees?
> Had a good day yesterday, only had 3 trips, grossed $159.64, with a net of $119.72.. Now if I could do that at least 3-4 times a week.


YOU wish I wish he she wishes we wish, but the truth it's gonna be Dr happend 3 times a week, it's once in a while, most time you gonna get short trips


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> This might blow your mind, but there are many cars that can make 25,000 without needing major repair. In fact, I've seen cars go 200,000 without major repairs.
> 
> Will some of us have the unfortunate luck of getting a car that craps out sooner than it should, yea, but most cars are reliable well past 25,000 miles as long as you keep up with regular maintenance. 25,000 of Ubering in 1 year versus 25,000 of Commuting to work for 2 years... the car doesn't really know the difference in those miles.
> 
> ...


After 25000 miles you won't make even 10 000$ , Milage is 90-1$ or less ,20 percent or 25 percent fres, 60 cents a mile, the milages you drive to pick up the passenger. ..,you are an uber employee, guys you Warned of lot of uber employees here trying to falsify the facts.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

stephan said:


> After 25000 miles you won't make even 10 000$ , Milage is 90-1$ or less ,20 percent or 25 percent fres, 60 cents a mile, the milages you drive to pick up the passenger. ..,you are an uber employee, guys you Warned of lot of uber employees here trying to falsify the facts.


I'm sorry, I didn't realize you had access to my earnings page that you know for a fact that 25,000 of MY miles won't earn me even $10,000.

It's been a while since I haven't earned $1 per mile driven, to include dead miles. I've only improved on my tip solicitation technique and it's paying off dividends.

Let's just take last weekend for example. Between Fri and Sat, I put 353 miles in uber from the time I went online in my drive way to the time I went offline back in my drive way. At the end of those two days, I earned roughly $440 after gas with tips. That's $1.25 a mile. Yea, I'm gonna probably owe some taxes making so much, but my regular 9-5 will more than likely come back with a refund which could offset these taxes. We'll see what the final number on taxes will look like in a month or two.

Oh and that was accomplished with 15 hours TOTAL for both days. Only 3 rides were Select out of 26 total rides.

If I can maintain this as an average $1.25 x 25,000 is $31,000+.

Your market might suck. Your technique might suck. You may just suck at all that is Uber, I don't know. I don't know you but if you're only earning $0.40 a mile, then you need to re-evaluate your technique or move on to something else.

And just for reference, there are PLENTY of people in Atlanta that claim they are failing at making Uber lucrative for them, so Atlanta may not be the best market out there for Uber yet I found a way to make it earn. At $0.75mi/$0.12min, it's certainly not the lowest market but it's far from the best market.

Not every driver is failing at Ubering...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


You should have put enough miles on your car to come out at a loss. Better redo your mileage.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Still Your all very wrong, You dont accept that cars need repair, no car wont need repair, the current pay rate is a loss. When Your in a loss your not making any money.

Underastand that the word loss means loss, see it anyway your mind wants to see it, mabey to you a loss is a gain.

Uber pays less money that you need to run your car, just wait until you need a major repair and we will talk some more.

Your not making any profit at 67 cents per mile. 

immediate gratufacution is not profit.

if your broke and need some instant pay cash than it may seem okay for a while, tires, brakes, starters,mufflers,oil changes, transmissions, tuneups all cost money.

Wake up and see reality, your loosing money.

dont be a fool use your brain and think, a person loosing money claims bankruptcy, how is that hard to understand?


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

RussellP said:


> cause he's full of shit?


BINGO BINGO BINGO


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> Still Your all very wrong, You dont accept that cars need repair, no car wont need repair, the current pay rate is a loss. When Your in a loss your not making any money.
> 
> Underastand that the word loss means loss, see it anyway your mind wants to see it, mabey to you a loss is a gain.
> 
> ...


IN THAT CASE, wouldn't it make sense to use your car while it's under warranty, and trade it in for a new one. The major expenses, if you're a good driver are oil changes and tire rotations. Don't wait til you need a starter, a muffler, a transmission, or even a tuneup. Maybe brakes, ok I understand.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> IN THAT CASE, wouldn't it make sense to use your car while it's under warranty, and trade it in for a new one. The major expenses, if you're a good driver are oil changes and tire rotations. Don't wait til you need a starter, a muffler, a transmission, or even a tuneup. Maybe brakes, ok I understand.


Do You or can you Guanrtee this? Talk like You is Cheap.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> Do You or can you Guanrtee this? Talk like You is Cheap.


Witch, you came on here to pick an argument with me? Really? You better have a master plan, because FIRST OF ALL YOU SOUND ILLITERATE. I'd suggest you pick your battles a little more wisely because that private message you sent me was uncalled for, and again, you sounded illiterate. I have full command of the English language and I'm not afraid to use it, so if you want to battle, bring it!

In fact, when I come to think about it... being full of shit and being illiterate, could actually go hand in hand. Enough said.

You know what, i'm actually better than that... so like I said in the private message.... it fully stands now! *GO DO THAT and don't address me anymore.*


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

As much as I can't stand Uber. You sound like Travis jilted ex girlfriend. It's pathetic. Cut it out man.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> As much as I can't stand Uber. You sound like Travis jilted ex girlfriend. It's pathetic. Cut it out man.


Yeah, we go way back... hahahahaaaa. Silly goose!


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> After all, who would drive a cab for pleasure? That's what Uber Hobbyists are for


Completely agree, but then I never work a job if it's not a pleasure. There are too many options in the world to not do something you enjoy. Driving a cab? No way.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Completely agree, but then I never work a job if it's not a pleasure. There are too many options in the world to not do something you enjoy. Driving a cab? No way.


The options only exist if you're properly qualified for a job, and someone more qualified doesn't apply for the same job first.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> The options only exist if you're properly qualified for a job, and someone more qualified doesn't apply for the same job first.


Lol, yeah, that's the way getting a job works alright.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Lol, yeah, that's the way getting a job works alright.


Maybe what I meant is, are you qualified for every single job out there? I highly doubt that, or you wouldn't be in this forum. There's always someone better qualified, and again, if you were, you wouldn't be in this forum. But then again, maybe your the jack of all trades and master of none, or you wouldn't be in this forum.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Completely agree, but then I never work a job if it's not a pleasure. There are too many options in the world to not do something you enjoy. Driving a cab? No way.


I love driving my cab when the business is there. It's a fantastic pastime. Great hourly gross, quick transfer of bosses. Average boss lasts approx 17 minutes. 87℅ of my pax are great interesting people whom are educated and fascinating conversationalists.
The 13℅ whom are stinkers won't be bothering me for very long. Quite different from my middle management career which had me stuck with the average boss for at least 18 months.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I love driving my cab when the business is there. It's a fantastic pastime. Great hourly gross, quick transfer of bosses. Average boss lasts approx 17 minutes. 87℅ of my pax are great interesting people whom are educated and fascinating conversationalists.
> The 13℅ whom are stinkers won't be bothering me for very long. Quite different from my middle management career which had me stuck with the average boss for at least 18 months.


I love the way you broke this down. I totally agree. It's a pastime for me, as well. If it rains, I chill at home, if it snows, I chill at home, if i'm tired of being indoors, I go out. I drive late when I wanna joke around with the drunks. It's not that serious to me. But i still maintain my day job. Part time is the way to go with this gig. Love this post!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I love driving my cab when the business is there. It's a fantastic pastime. Great hourly gross, quick transfer of bosses. Average boss lasts approx 17 minutes. 87℅ of my pax are great interesting people whom are educated and fascinating conversationalists.
> The 13℅ whom are stinkers won't be bothering me for very long. Quite different from my middle management career which had me stuck with the average boss for at least 18 months.


Same here. I always try to remember whenever I got some difficult pax in the car, it'll be only 5-10 or whatever minutes. It sure is a hell of a lot better then having to deal with someone(s) you don't like for several hours at a time.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Same here. I always try to remember whenever I got some difficult pax in the car, it'll be only 5-10 or whatever minutes. It sure is a hell of a lot better then having to deal with someone(s) you don't like for several hours at a time.


It's nice that we can see a positive side to everything.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> Maybe what I meant is, are you qualified for every single job out there? I highly doubt that, or you wouldn't be in this forum. There's always someone better qualified, and again, if you were, you wouldn't be in this forum. But then again, maybe your the jack of all trades and master of none, or you wouldn't be in this forum.


Of course, no one in the world is qualified for every possible job. But even if I were, as I said I only take jobs that I enjoy, so me ride share driving is not indicative of my qualifications but rather of my interests. My full time job is awesome, and I only drive because I like it.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Are you for real? Did you have an Uber loan? Youre better off turning your car in. And a 5,000.00 IRS bill should not force u into BK. I just paid off an IRS debt accrued a few yrs ago, you can make payments but interest accrues. You should have seen a tax person or accountant for advice prior to driving, write off what you can. Who did your taxes, did you write off every mile Uber caused you to put on your car? Your post doesnt sound right. If this is your only gig and you dont pay anything in, youre going to owe. Its not rocket science. I would wait until the bank goes after you for the repo and claim that too.. they will go after you but BK can protect you from future garnishment. This will pass, you need a BK attorney, if this post is even real.

UOTE="driver5000, post: 1955429, member: 60319"]Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.

Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.

i voluntary gave my car back to bank, 50,000 miles in 9 months most all the money went to repairs tires brakes and huge car payment so bad im now bankrupt.

Thanks Uber, Your karma will be returned by the universe in which we live.

One day onwers of Uber will face God.

Uber knows exactly what they are doing and exactly how they are exploiting desperate people to use their cars.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Board (Mar 3, 2018)

Over here in Perth WA, they pulled the pin on promotions for drivers. Wasn't making enough to maintain the car.
Under half the minimum wage here. About to file bankrupty myself soon. It's happening everywhere.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay. i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.i voluntary gave my car back to bank, 50,000 miles in 9 months most all the money went to repairs tires brakes and huge car payment so bad im now bankrupt.
> Thanks Uber, Your karma will be returned by the universe in which we live.


You're a "well-known member" in this forum, and that tells me that you should have "known" better.
Sorry for your situation, but you're more at fault then Uber is for the mess you allowed yourself to create.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're a "well-known member" in this forum, and that tells me that you should have "known" better.
> Sorry for your situation, but you're more at fault then Uber is for the mess you allowed yourself to create.


Jan 12, 2017


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Jan 12, 2017


:redface:
Okay, so I'm chronologically challenged....


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


You need a smart CPA.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Don’t blame anyone but yourself for your life problems, just sayin, don’t be a hater


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


OP today ⬇
Moral of the story: have a professional do your taxes and
Never take Financial & legal advise from entry level ground
Transportation providers‼


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

over that 9 months. You would have needed to put back about $130 per week to pay that $5,000 tax bill,
look and sounds like you have no clue how to run a business,

I had a brand new 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid SE (awesome car) 15 miles on the odometer when I drove off the lot,
only maintenance I had in 150,000 miles, was three sets of tires, one battery, two set of headlights and about 10 oil changes.

I plan on buying the same make model and year at the end of this year, it was an awesome car no troubles no worries.


----------



## Fight4U (Oct 20, 2019)

The entire Uber and Lyft business model is illegal as hell and the attorneys who claim to fight Uber and Lyft for the drivers are so far only in this for the money, attorneys fees. It is drivers like this and many others as to why this type of occupation has been prohibited under federal law sine 1942. Back then it was called "shared - expense" and was exempt until the ICC found out that allowing a person or company to sell or arrange passenger transportation to private motor vehicles lead to both the drivers and passengers being seriously harmed. Passengers were being abandoned on the side of the road, raped and both passengers and drivers being murdered by some of the unscrupulous (that's the word the US Supreme Court used) Go look it up on Google Scholar, federal court case, California v Zook...there is a reason this federal regulation 49 CFR 372.101 prohibits and removes the "exemption" for selling or arranging passenger transportation to private motor vehicles for compensation or as an occupation or business.

So yes every one of you drivers driving under a State issued TNC license to Uber and Lyft are violating federal law.

The States, all 41 that have passed these 'TNC Laws" is wrong for having done so. Why? Because all 50 states agreed in writing when they signed and agreement with the federal government under the MCSAP Grant Funding program to comply and enforce federal transportation laws. (Go to the FMCSA web site or search "MCSAP" Grant Program and FMCSA, educate yourselves) So the States are preempted by the Supremacy Clause where federal laws already occupy the field of transportation and prohibited from making laws that conflict with federal laws , especially here when they all agreed to enforce the federal laws, SEE 49 CFR 350.201...(what states must do)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> over that 9 months. You would have needed to put back about $130 per week to pay that $5,000 tax bill,
> look and sounds like you have no clue how to run a business,
> 
> I had a brand new 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid SE (awesome car) 15 miles on the odometer when I drove off the lot,
> ...


BUT the 12 CUBIC FOOT TRUNK SPACE IN THE HYBRID !

ITS LOUSY

AIRPORTS IS MY MONEY.



painfreepc said:


> over that 9 months. You would have needed to put back about $130 per week to pay that $5,000 tax bill,
> look and sounds like you have no clue how to run a business,
> 
> I had a brand new 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid SE (awesome car) 15 miles on the odometer when I drove off the lot,
> ...


P.S. - you better HURRY & BUY ANOTHER !

FORD QUIT MAKING THEM !

Im looking at a 2017 with 48,000 miles for $12,500.00 the trunk & the JATCO CV transmission Scares Me !

Jatco RUINED NISSAN !

WHAT KIND OF M.P.G. you getting in Real World ?

( it IS a good Looking car.)


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I love driving my cab when the business is there. It's a fantastic pastime. Great hourly gross, quick transfer of bosses. Average boss lasts approx 17 minutes. 87℅ of my pax are great interesting people whom are educated and fascinating conversationalists.
> The 13℅ whom are stinkers won't be bothering me for very long. Quite different from my middle management career which had me stuck with the average boss for at least 18 months.


Ugh, I loathe having to drive stinkers.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> BUT the 12 CUBIC FOOT TRUNK SPACE IN THE HYBRID !
> 
> ITS LOUSY
> 
> ...


can you do the 40 to 44 miles per gallon range that they advertise yes - you can (i did 41 mpg for 3 months), but you have to do what they call "hypermiling" and I don't know how any real driver does that for long term,

I'm a very aggressive driver I speed up to change lanes to exit the freeway,
I drive 70 on the freeway, with my driving style I was doing 32 to 34 miles per gallon.

I plan to buy another 2015, if I could find one under 50,000 miles,
as I said I went a hundred fifty thousand miles without any real maintenance,
I think that says a lot.

by the way keep in mind this is one of those cars that looks small but it's not,
this car actually has slightly more room than the Camry on the inside, for the front seat passengers.

I worked LAX almost every morning never had a problem with luggage,
(Lets NOT be counting people that should have requested a uber XL)
if you have never actually seen the trunk space of a Ford hybrid Fusion, space is actually bigger than you think,
and the seat 40/60 split how many times have you actually picked up for passengers to the airport,

I did not buy the Camry Hybrid because the seats did not 40-60 split.



Fight4U said:


> The entire Uber and Lyft business model is illegal as hell and the attorneys who claim to fight Uber and Lyft for the drivers are so far only in this for the money, attorneys fees. It is drivers like this and many others as to why this type of occupation has been prohibited under federal law sine 1942. Back then it was called "shared - expense" and was exempt until the ICC found out that allowing a person or company to sell or arrange passenger transportation to private motor vehicles lead to both the drivers and passengers being seriously harmed. Passengers were being abandoned on the side of the road, raped and both passengers and drivers being murdered by some of the unscrupulous (that's the word the US Supreme Court used) Go look it up on Google Scholar, federal court case, California v Zook...there is a reason this federal regulation 49 CFR 372.101 prohibits and removes the "exemption" for selling or arranging passenger transportation to private motor vehicles for compensation or as an occupation or business.
> 
> So yes every one of you drivers driving under a State issued TNC license to Uber and Lyft are violating federal law.
> 
> The States, all 41 that have passed these 'TNC Laws" is wrong for having done so. Why? Because all 50 states agreed in writing when they signed and agreement with the federal government under the MCSAP Grant Funding program to comply and enforce federal transportation laws. (Go to the FMCSA web site or search "MCSAP" Grant Program and FMCSA, educate yourselves) So the States are preempted by the Supremacy Clause where federal laws already occupy the field of transportation and prohibited from making laws that conflict with federal laws , especially here when they all agreed to enforce the federal laws, SEE 49 CFR 350.201...(what states must do)


i got my money, where is yours?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

driver5000 said:


> Did my taxes and cant pay it. Uber not taking taxes out was bad long term. Now i have a huge IRS bill of $5000 i cant pay.
> 
> Uber their low rates, pool rides and high percentage they take after car repairs, ect i totally now broke and forced into bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


If you drove 50,000 miles in a year, the standard deduction should just about zero out your income along with all your other deductions. So, If you itemize on your vehicle costs, you'll wind up owing more tax,

Another thing, even if that is what you owe, don't pay it, it will be a long time before the debt is a real problem. If you call them up, you can make payment arrangements. A few years back, before I started Uber, I owed a lot to IRS, and I went down to the University ( USD in San Diego ) and the law school has tax law interns who helped me achieve "non collectible status" and now the IRS wolves quit barking on my door a long time ago.

You don't have to declare bankruptcy ( it won't discharge the tax, as far as I know ). The only time I beleive one should declare bankruptcy is if you need to protect some big assets.

You must be mismanaging your income, I show a small loss and thus owe no taxes. But, depreciation is killing me, so I'm headed out the door from Uber, as soon as I can.

But, I would hire a tax person and amend that tax form you sent in ( if that can be done ).

Hire a tax professional, always, if you don't know how to do your own taxes. I've been self employed most of my life, and have gotten fairly good at taxes, I just use a free software ( well, it's about $13 or so for the state filing, that's where the fee is ) and follow directions.

But, to be fair, I have an advantage, I'm 68, and use my Soc Sec check to pay my auto loan, so it's like I got a new car ( sans deposit ) for free. Also, if you are not driving a prius, you are losing money ( I get 55mpg )



painfreepc said:


> can you do the 40 to 44 miles per gallon range that they advertise yes - you can (i did 41 mpg for 3 months), but you have to do what they call "hypermiling" and I don't know how any real driver does that for long term,
> 
> I'm a very aggressive driver I speed up to change lanes to exit the freeway,
> I drive 70 on the freeway, with my driving style I was doing 32 to 34 miles per gallon.
> ...


How come I only got $89?


----------



## Board (Mar 3, 2018)

Yeah I'm facing the same situation, one car run into the ground. Didn't make enough to maintain it. Still paying that one, well not actually. That debts not getting payed as I've had to lease one. Tax bill is just impossible now.
Bankrupt in March nxt yr


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Board said:


> Yeah I'm facing the same situation, one car run into the ground. Didn't make enough to maintain it. Still paying that one, well not actually. That debts not getting payed as I've had to lease one. Tax bill is just impossible now.
> Bankrupt in March nxt yr


.....and now u understand:
A. Drivers don't Earn money, they borrow against their asset.
Once the asset is depleted, game over.
B. The signage ⬇


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Before driving for Uber you have to do your math properly. If you're not stacking a nice chunk of extra cash each month while driving you're not doing it right, period.

Uber needs to do away with this "just hop in your car and earn money" mentality they seem to espouse, because unless you've worked it all out, you will get slaughtered.

I'd say the most important thing is to have your car be cheap, paid off, decent on gas and well maintained. If you don't have that situation then forget it. Then figure out lucrative times and areas in your city and focus on those. You want to concentrate on dollars per hour each week you're online. Anything under 15 or 20 is just not worth it imo. This way you earn maximum cash while staying energized and not putting unnecessary wear and tear on your car. But yeah, bottom line, calculate everything. Anything that's closely managed and fine tuned can be profitable, and Uber is largely about doing your homework.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Dude what country are you living in? 
Turn your car back in? Have you not heard of insurance fraud? Set that automobile on fire anywhere in the hood and you're good to go.

Pay Taxes, Seriously? My good friend Donald have not paid taxes in years and he is a "billionaire". What is wrong with you man? Grow a pair.....



Cold Fusion said:


> .....and now u understand:
> A. Drivers don't Earn money, they borrow against their asset.
> Once the asset is depleted, game over.
> B. The signage ⬇


Those booths tho!!!


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

My first year driving I lost 1500. 
Last year I messed up and made 2000. Then I owed taxes on that.....


----------

